# Summary of soviet naval accidents 1955-1988



## RHP

I came across this site by chance, I think you chaps will enjoy it:

http://www.skeptictank.org/treasure/GP5/SOVNUK.TXT

Many great stories, a quick example:

11/09/70: A Soviet Kotlin class destroyer and the Royal Navy
aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal collide in the eastern
Mediterranean. The Ark Royal is only slightly damaged, while the
Soviet ship is badly scraped along her port side.

Who remembers that one lads?


02/12/88: The USS Yorktown (CG-48) and USS Caron (DD-970) are
bumped by a Soviet destroyer and frigate, respectively, nine
miles off the coast of the Crimean Peninsula in the Black Sea. 
The action came after the two U.S. ships entered the Soviet's 12-mile territorial water limit.

Just 9 miles off the coast... in the enclosed Black Sea, they can't claim to have been just passing!


----------



## chadburn

Judging by some of the interesting photographs DDR puts on the site the Eastern Bloc vessels were never far away from ours most of the time. Mind you we were never far away from theirs most of the time. Still have my Issue Camera.(*))


----------



## Basil

RHP, Just read halfway through - Lesson learned: Don't volunteer for subs in the Soviet Navy.


----------



## Basil

R651400 said:


> Must be a minox...


I'd always thought the wee 16mm ones would engender some suspicion if found on one's person.

Loved my little 35mm Minox 35ML.
Fixed lens but could go in a pocket.


----------



## chadburn

Basil said:


> I'd always thought the wee 16mm ones would engender some suspicion if found on one's person.l
> 
> Loved my 35ML.


35mm it was, a Minox was far too expensive and no good for photographing ships up around the North Cape, the choice was either a Zenit (yes I Know) or a Praktica, both good solid cameras and easy to repair if you accidentally did a drop test. A decent lens and Ivan's your Uncle.


----------



## Basil

chadburn, Sorry, I wasn't very clear and have edited the bit about the 35mm Minox.


----------



## Basil

R651400 said:


> Tutty tutty Bozzle.. Do pay attention.... Praktica maybe?


I wish I'd had one of those when I was teens/twenties but didn't have the dosh.
It pains me to see my old 35mm Minox and 35mm Canon SLR languishing there whilst elder son's cast-off Canon EOS-20D takes their place.
The quality of the latest smartphone pics and video has, I think, sounded the death knell for even those.
I recently fixed the zoom lens for the EOS-20D which had a broken data lead; bally heck, they are complicated and I'm so glad I took pictures at every stage of disassembly. I thought I was careful but there's a speck of dust which shows on an empty field but isn't a problem in most pictures - I ain't taking it apart again to clean it!


----------



## chadburn

Basil said:


> I wish I'd had one of those when I was teens/twenties but didn't have the dosh.
> It pains me to see my old 35mm Minox and 35mm Canon SLR languishing there whilst elder son's cast-off Canon EOS-20D takes their place.
> The quality of the latest smartphone pics and video has, I think, sounded the death knell for even those.
> I recently fixed the zoom lens for the EOS-20D which had a broken data lead; bally heck, they are complicated and I'm so glad I took pictures at every stage of disassembly. I thought I was careful but there's a speck of dust which shows on an empty field but isn't a problem in most pictures - I ain't taking it apart again to clean it!


Like LP's the 35mil camera is making a comeback.


----------



## RHP

35mm film roll cameras simply aren't cost effective compared to digital. I have a Canon EOS550D, a simple but superb camera and have thousands of family photos I'll never print off but will enjoy on my computer screen. If I'd been paying for film roll development I would've taken just 1% of the number I have. Progress!


----------



## chadburn

RHP said:


> 35mm film roll cameras simply aren't cost effective compared to digital. I have a Canon EOS550D, a simple but superb camera and have thousands of family photos I'll never print off but will enjoy on my computer screen. If I'd been paying for film roll development I would've taken just 1% of the number I have. Progress!


See attached.


----------

